

A Python program that prints itself - max_neunhoeffer
http://www-groups.mcs.st-and.ac.uk/~neunhoef/Computer/selfpy2.html

======
Someone
Such programs have a name: Quine. See
[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quine_(computing)](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quine_\(computing\))

~~~
jdiez17
I've written a few[1] myself. They're actually quite fun. I even made one in
assembly!

[1] [https://github.com/jdiez17/quines](https://github.com/jdiez17/quines)

